# Weight limit on the slides



## Shevin (Aug 31, 2004)

Does anyone know if there is a weight limit on the queen slides? My husband and I are, to put it nicely, a bit larger than most couples - not obese, but still larger. I would just not like waking up on the ground after the slide... Let's not even go there!

Can anyone let us know this before we buy?

Shevin


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Has anyone found out the answer to this question or know what it is?

We're having company over next weekend and they'll be sleeping in the TT.

I also wonder if there's a recommended max. weight limit for the rear slide.

Thanks.
Jody


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

I will have to do some more research to be absolutely sure. As I recall it is 1100lbs. I know it was more than my popup. The pop us was 1000.
Let me do some quick research and I'll get back to you. Unless someone else pipes in before then (which is fine with me)

drifter


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I am going to say it is more then two people that would fit in the bed! I have seen people quote 1000 and 1500 pounds. Just this weekend we had 650 (me, DW, DS1 and DS2. The boys jumped in to wish DW happy mothers day) pounds in ours and did not notice anything unusual.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Keystone said the beds were rated for 1100 in and 1100 out, but they say not to sleep in when in.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Evidently they don't know either. Andy Brock at Keystone tells me it is 1000 lbs.

Any way you look at it, I think it is sufficient for your purposes. If you are over 500 lbs apiece, I'm sorry, I would call that obese. Unless of course, maybe your twelve foot tall. I guess you would have trouble fitting in the slide. Calls for another mod.

I think I'm drifting again.

drifter


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks to all for the info. I won't worry about the guests finding themselves on the ground in the morning! Just have to be sure to lower the corner stabilizers...!


----------

